# Nur entschärfte Version von "Nymphomaniac" im Kino



## Coolhand (20 Feb. 2014)

Cinema meldet folgendes:

Vor wenigen Tagen wurde bekannt, dass Lars von Trier sein neues Filmprojekt "Nymphomaniac" in zwei Teile splittet. Und die müssen wohl ohne explizite Sexszenen auskommen. 

Obwohl es sich in "Nymphomaniac" vor allem um Sex drehen soll, wird es die angekündigten Hardcore-Szenen nicht im Kino zu sehen geben - zumindest vorerst nicht. Lars von Trier, Meister der Provokation, plant stattdessen, die härtere Version nächstes Jahr bei den Filmfestspielen in Cannes vorzustellen. Eigentlich wollte der Däne seine neue Regiearbeit schon dieses Jahr auf dem Festival zeigen, allerdings nahm die Postproduktion zu viel Zeit in Anspruch. Hierzulande startet "Nymphonamaniac 1" am 27. Februar 2014. Wer also gehofft hat, die Darsteller um Shia LaBeouf, Charlotte Gainsbourg und Willem Dafoe beim Akt zu sehen, dürfte enttäuscht sein. Doch selbst wenn es die ursprüngliche Fassung jemals ins Kino schaffen sollte, würde es keinen "echten Sex" zwischen den Schauspielern geben. Ihre Köpfe werden für die Hardcore-Variante nämlich digital auf die Körper von professionellen Pornodarstellern gesetzt. In acht Kapiteln dreht sich in "Nymphomaniac" alles um das ereignisreiche Leben der 50-jährigen Joe (Gainsbourg), die von Seligman (Stellan Skarsgard) verwahrlost auf der Straße gefunden wird. Als die Frau bei ihm wieder zu Kräften kommt, erzählt sie ihm ihre gesamte Lebensgeschichte, in der es insbesondere um sexuelle Erlebnisse geht.


----------



## Death Row (20 Feb. 2014)

Ich hätte es mir sowieso auf Blu geholt, von daher ist mir das Jacke wie Hose


----------



## MetalFan (20 Feb. 2014)

Da in dem Film in meinen Augen keine sonderlich attraktive Frauen mitspielen bin ich darüber nicht wirklich traurig!


----------



## Coolhand (20 Feb. 2014)

Death Row schrieb:


> Ich hätte es mir sowieso auf Blu geholt, von daher ist mir das Jacke wie Hose



Tja aber wenn die Jacke und die Hose keine Knöpfe haben macht das auch keinen Sinn.

Wer weiß ob man die Uncut überhaupt bekommt oder ob das nur ein guter PR Gag war um den Film weiter zu pushen.

Der Red Banded Trailer war zumindest sehr ansprechend.


----------



## krawutz (21 Feb. 2014)

Coolhand schrieb:


> Lars von Trier plant stattdessen, die härtere Version nächstes Jahr bei den Filmfestspielen in Cannes vorzustellen.



Hoffentlich verhindern die Veranstalter das. Pornoszenen mit montierten Promiköpfen, also echte Fakes - was soll der Schwachsinn ?


----------

